# evergreens



## Dorricki (Jul 23, 2001)

We have planted about 20 evergreens in our yard. What is the best way to insure growth? We moved alot of thier soil with them and put pine mulch around all. We also water/water/water. I think the acid level in our yard is not high enough, how do we raise this?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 23, 2001)

First do not water too much, check the soil every time. It has to drain between each application.

Do a pH test befor trying to buffer the soil. You may be able to do this with just the pine mulch.

A little fish emultion would not hurt (anything but your apitiet that it EEEYYYWWWW.)


----------

